# Green GT LMP2-style racer



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I want one!


drivin98 said:


> Green GT have upped their game with a new version of their LMP2-style car. More power, better battery and battery-safety systems. Their previous drivetrain configuration was used by Citroen for the Survolt concept. This one has 50% more power and says it can go 180 mph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

